# Aquaclear 70 HOB Filter



## hinch (2 Mar 2012)

Does anyone know anywhere in the UK that stocks these they're a Hagen filter however I cannot find them for the life of me for sale in the UK.

I'm putting together a pico reef tank and want one for a fuge


----------



## Palm Tree (16 Aug 2012)

If you search them on ebay and set the search location to worldwide then you can find some in america and canada who post to the uk otherwise you wont find one in the uk


----------



## hotweldfire (19 Aug 2012)

When I was after the 100 I had to buy in from HK via ebay. ADC told me they aren't sold in the UK anymore. Shame, great little filters. 

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LancsRick (19 Aug 2012)

Tip - they're a heck of a lot quieter if you leave the lid off them.


----------



## BigTom (19 Aug 2012)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/RC-Hagen-A615-A ... B000260FUW

However, we all appear to be 5 months too late...


----------



## Kristoph91 (19 Aug 2012)

I actually found one of these in my LFS for a fiver! Just missing the lid and the very end of the inlet. BARGAIN 

I'm also using it for a pico marine. Going to go for a tiny shallow cube I think! 

There's some great tips for modding it with its own parts to make a great fuge on nano-reefs.com!


----------



## Palm Tree (21 Aug 2012)

Just about to buy a couple off amazon the 20 is £15 posted and the 70 is £40 posted so im gonna get 1 of each


----------



## Antipofish (21 Aug 2012)

Palm Tree said:
			
		

> Just about to buy a couple off amazon the 20 is £15 posted and the 70 is £40 posted so im gonna get 1 of each



What happens about power supply for the pumps (which I assume are designed to work in America) ?


----------



## Kristoph91 (21 Aug 2012)

Adapters I'm guessing? Like the chinese stuff ?


----------



## Palm Tree (21 Aug 2012)

I only ordered the 20 to see what its like as there only £15 delivered the amazon page says its 230 volts http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B000 ... 00_s00_i00


----------



## Palm Tree (3 Sep 2012)

Been using the 20 as a planter for my peace lilys, they are good fiters but I had to use an adapter. I may buy the 70 in a few months.


----------

